# Where to find cheap galaxy rasboras?



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

Anyone seen em anywhere for a good price?

I remember 2 for 1.99 at big als.. not sure which one though...


----------



## rkay (May 8, 2011)

Pretty sure Big Al's in Whitby has them for 2.99 each right now


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

duuude, go to franks!


----------



## Stephen (May 6, 2011)

aqua inspiration


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

You'll probably find them under the name Celestial Pearl Danio now, not Galaxy Rasbora. 

I picked mine up from the club auctions, but not always for a super cheap price.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I did not check the pricing at Franks but he has at least 10 i stock under Galaxy Rosbara IIRC. They are VERY shy right now. I think he said he just got them in thus why.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> I did not check the pricing at Franks but he has at least 10 i stock under Galaxy Rosbara IIRC. They are VERY shy right now. I think he said he just got them in thus why.


it's $4 each


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Luck Aquarium at Market village has a lot of them. Really small though.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

